# Pergola Build



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

I thought that I would contribute a project since it seems this site is in need of some traffic and people to submit some things. I have been a member here for a while but need to start posting more of my projects to help out, as I get a lot of inspiration, techniques and help from this site.

Here is a pergola (it really should be called a patio cover, but I'll get into why later) I'm building over our curved stamped concrete patio. Under each of the posts the slab is thickened below frost (26"). The post bases I'm using are new to me (and kind of a pain to install) but I really like them, they are Titan Post Anchors. They are secured to the concrete using 3/8" x 3-1/2" Tapcon LDT Anchors which impressive specs (Tapcon LDT Spec Sheet).

The concrete is curved, and so I'm following the curve pattern on the pergola joists. Each pergola's length is determined by 12" out from the concrete edge at it's position. I marked the joist layout on the concrete and set the joists in position on the concrete to mark length, rather than having to plumb down on all of them. This made it a lot easier and a one man job. Each joist is notched (2") to receive the top of the beam, and will receive roll blocking in the future spread throughout the ceiling. There will also be corbels installed at all the corners from post to beam at a later date to prevent racking. Doing the layout on the rafters I was only 1/4" out of square over 24', not to bad.

The reason why I'm hesitant in calling it a pergola is because I'm going to be covering it with corrugated galvanized roofing (see professional photo below for the inspiration behind the galvanized roofing). The roof will have a 3-4" drop over 14' to allow for adequate slope. There will be a clear light panel installed out from the patio sliding door to allow light into the door. 

The lumber dimensions are as follows:

6"x6"x8' pressure treated landscape timbers that I planed down and chamfered the edges on (took about 4 hours to do), highly recommend this as they finished out really well and look great. The beams are double 2"x10" douglas fir, and the joists are 2"x8" douglas fir, and 1/2" through bolts used to attach beams to posts. They will all be stained.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing this project to completion - nice so far!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea looks great. Looks like it'll give you some nice shade.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks great....keep it up!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Excellent start.


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice....I'll be following along.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

@difalkner, thanks for the comment, and i as well am looking forward to the completion!

@Dominick, shade as well as keep it dry. Thanks! You have some great work that you have posted, I like the rustic furniture you put together and its great to see the joinery you use putting them together!

@knotscott, I remember looking at your pergola build pictures, you did a great job and have a nice backyard!

@frankp, thanks for the comments and one day I'm going to try and tackle a canoe similar to the kayak you did, but I've got a honey-do list a mile long before I get to something like that, I enjoyed following your build on that and it turned out great!

@spark0506, thanks for the comments! hope it doesn't disappoint!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Really looking forward to this one as I've got two to build in the next year.


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

@Taylormade, look forward to seeing your pergolas! I enjoyed watching you work on the airstream, I've always wanted one of those!

I do have a question for anyone with experience, I have to cut curves in the corrugated metal roofing, I was planning on just using my 4-1/2" angle grinder with a thin cutoff wheel and taking my time, but I'm open to any other suggestions. Someone suggested I try a cheap $40-50 sheet metal sheer (LINK: 18 gauge or 14 gauge) from harbor frieght, but I have no experience with those and how they will do on the corrugations going up and down.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good. I've never used a shear. I'd probably do it like you said, slowly and carefully.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Question for all with pergolas. Isn't one of the reasons for putting one up is that they provide a certain amount of shade without putting a roof on one. Reason I ask is one is in the works last year the patio went in replace some broken 8 by 12 inch pavers. Anchoring one with tin on it must be a whole lot different than one without.

Jerry


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

wood shavings said:


> Question for all with pergolas. Isn't one of the reasons for putting one up is that they provide a certain amount of shade without putting a roof on one. Reason I ask is one is in the works last year the patio went in replace some broken 8 by 12 inch pavers. Anchoring one with tin on it must be a whole lot different than one without.
> 
> Jerry


I'm not sure I'm following your post, hard to understand.

This really isn't a pergola that I'm building, at least I wouldn't really consider it a true pergola, it just has pergola characteristics, mainly the scrollwork tails. This project originally was going to be a pergola with three layers, but I soon decided that I would appreciate the back porch to be rain protected as well, for keeping things dry in the fall/winter/spring. 

To your question which I'm confused about. Are you saying you are having problems with a pergola you started last year with the patio failing?

If that's the case I'm confident that this patio and anchoring system is not going to fail, 4" thick (26" thick under each post), 4,000 psi concrete with 4 - 3/8" LDT anchors says so.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me about my question. We removed the crappy pavers and replaced with concrete so no problems. We are thinking about a free standing unit weights/sandbags which are in the bench seats. Almost a thousand pounds in the seats so it won't go anywhere. I see your point about wind rain nice to be dry when the elements my keep you inside if you didn't have the tin over your head.

Jerry


----------

